
Escaped robot holds up traffic in Russia - artf
http://www.torontosun.com/2016/06/16/escaped-robot-holds-up-traffic-in-russia
======
clemsen
This sounds like a (more or less well executed) PR move. As this robot has
wheels and very little clearance above ground, it looks like the robot would
even have difficulties climbing stairs. Thus "escapes" seems like an
exaggeration.

~~~
creshal
> it looks like the robot would even have difficulties climbing stairs

Don't underestimate Daleks.

~~~
maxerickson
Not robots.

~~~
anotheryou
but moving in machines with little ground clearance, that's the point here.

------
warcode
I feel "escapes" wrongfully implies intent in this situation. "Accidentally
leaves training area" would better explain what happened.

~~~
jacobevelyn
"Accidentally" also implies intent though. Maybe just "leaves training area."
:)

------
jay-saint
Blog post from the makers of the bot. [http://en.promo-
bot.ru/2016/06/15/robot-escaped-testing-grou...](http://en.promo-
bot.ru/2016/06/15/robot-escaped-testing-ground/)

~~~
jjp
> Testing involves testing of the autonomous movement of the robot, this robot
> was not carried under control.... We discovered the disappearance after
> about 40 minutes.

Interesting that the robot was being tested but not being observed to see
whether it was behaving as expected. I'd like to be able to do more testing
like that.

Video of the recovery- [https://www.rt.com/viral/346747-russian-robot-runaway-
havoc/](https://www.rt.com/viral/346747-russian-robot-runaway-havoc/)

------
lucb1e
"it can answer questions and even recognize people"

That sounds like a perfect recipe to mess with people. One in a thousand times
it will go "but Fred, you've asked me this question yesterday three times
already. Is everything going alright?"

------
anotheryou
Must be the Puppetmaster!

Relevant Scene in Ghost in a Shell (1995):
[https://youtu.be/bWLzzUE67pc?t=2189](https://youtu.be/bWLzzUE67pc?t=2189)

------
SmellyGeekBoy
Perhaps the singularity has already happened and the robots have already
become self aware. They're just waiting for battery technology to improve
before the uprising. ;)

~~~
asimuvPR
But if they are self aware why can't they just design it themselves? :)

------
xiphias
It's old news...Asimov already wrote about this :)

~~~
firebird84
Did someone tell him to lose himself?

~~~
pawn
Eminem did.

------
anodari
Seems the plot of Ex_Machina movie.

~~~
anotheryou
ghost in a shell actually:
[https://youtu.be/bWLzzUE67pc?t=2189](https://youtu.be/bWLzzUE67pc?t=2189)

------
mknocker
The first thing that came to my mind when reading the title was the movie
Short-Circuit :)

------
razorsese
Why was the robot self-learning russian in the first place?

